# Hi everybody!



## TheAlice (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wanted to say hello to everybody and introduce myself! I'm Alice from Italy, I'm 31 and I work as a MUA since 2 years at my local Kryolan.


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello, Alice!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## TheAlice (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

welcome to the site, I'm new too!


----------



## TheAlice (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you girls!


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome! I am new too! 

  I'm curious, what is your favorite Italian Beauty Product?


----------



## TheAlice (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow that's a good question....I really like the mineral loose foundation by Neve Cosmetics and the body scrub by Collistar


----------



## raylovesmakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

hey alice!


----------



## CaroLynn (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Alice!


----------

